# Proof 5.9.902 exists, invalid update file



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

When I saw the Razr ICS leak, I got excited and decided to Cheesecake a bit and see what happens, since everything was pointing to .901 being the next OTA. I updated to .901 when my 3rd Bionic started getting really out of hand with data issues.

Turn on Wi-Fi, start-up Cheesecake app, and lo and behold, I found one. 5.9.902 showed up on the master-sdc200.blurdev.com, testcloud01-sdc1.blurdev.com, and master-demo.blurdev.com servers. Yes, all three, I checked multiple times to be sure.

SS for proof:

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:15757]

I'm happily downloading, anticipating the leak when I get this:

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:15758]
If you look at the first screenshot again, you'll notice the invalid update mark where the filename should be.

I checked about 20 mins later after using the path saver one-click to get back to 5.5.893, but there were no updates on any server. In case others are wondering.

Can someone on .901 confirm that my phone isn't being a royal bitch and the files on the servers are really invalid?


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

The 902 has been sent to soak testers so it doesn't surprise me that's its on the servers, lol. Read this http://www.bionicforums.net/forum/bionic-forums-site-news/2276-soak-testers-motorola-droid-bionic-getting-new-5-9-902-update-now.html

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

All the articles about the .902 update are sourced from the Droid-Life post. However, no screenshots of the update have surfaced, no leaks of any kind beyond that one short blog post. No letters regarding a "project" have gone out to MFN members, so if there is a soak test running, its the quietest one in the history of Moto.


----------



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

I just checked from my stock 901 nand with cheesecake and the 902 updates are exactly where you said. They download the whole way then give the invalid popup for me as well. So it appears bigfoot (902) is real...now we just need to find a way to shot gun him and sell him on ebay lol


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

Lmao, thanks for checking. I don't think the update is important enough from the leaked notes to warrant anything crazy to get it out, but its nice to know I'm not just crazy.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you tried downloading the. 902 file and then reverting to. 893 before attempting the update. Just a thought. If 901 is not supported then flashing 902 from 901 may not work.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## skeetch79 (Jan 25, 2012)

Can you please post the zip file you downloaded? I would love to give it a try!


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

You can't save the zip. The instant it finishes downloading, it says invalid and erases it from the cache partition.


----------



## skeetch79 (Jan 25, 2012)

wow..a self destructing zip file! cool! that is unfortunate.


----------



## skeetch79 (Jan 25, 2012)

just got off chat with motorola:

brett: i have heard conflicting reports regarding bionic software version 5.5.893, 5.9.901 and 5.9.902...which is the latest, official version to be running

Andrew: The one with the 901 on it, there's no 902.

brett: 5.9.901 is the latest official version

Andrew: Yes, that is correct.

brett: i have 5.5.893 and when i check for updates it states there are none available

Andrew: The 901 is still in the process. Not yet complete. Can you give me your phone number we will keep you posted if we have all the information in the system.

brett: so 901 is the latest official version but has not been released to the public officially?

brett: so i am correct and up to date in having 5.5.893 installed?

Andrew: Yes, you have the up to date software, I will check when will be the full deployment of the 901 so that we can let you know, also give me the MEID# of the phone.

brett: you will check now and let me know now?

Andrew: I will need to forward the report of yours, sorry I don't have the information here in the system, we will check back with you about it, is this your good email address here as well?


----------



## skeetch79 (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually I should have asked this before...how do you know it was in fact 902? The update zip files are named in a way that it states the software version you are coming from not going to, so if the name was something like Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip it doesn't tell you whether it will upgrade you to 901, 902, etc..if the file was named Blur_Version.5.5.901.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip however that would lead me to believe it is actually an upgrade TO 902.


----------



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

i was able to stop the update before it "failed" and copy it to my sd card. it doesnt install in recovery..but im sure someone has use for these files. 
Blur_Version.5.5.901.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip:
http://www.mediafire.com/?luldlhj14g72pp1


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

So the proverbial bigfoot does exist but at the same time it does not.
I love moto phones, and knew fully what i was getting into when i bought the bionic, but man are they screwed up when it comes to updates. Hopefully the 3/27 date for ics is real and not just another prank from our trusty moto devs.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

@connor: How is it you were able to stop the download before it self-erased? Might be useful in the future.

@skeetch: The "update found" screen show the update versions (first ss in op), and it clearly states 5.9.901 -> 5.9.902. I know the update zip is off, but meh.

@bd: Yes, like the lochness monster, we have blurry photos but no real proof  As for ICS in late March, entirely possible, but they'd need a build in to Verizon in the next week or so for testing if that were true. That's one possibility as to why they might hold the current update, as it will allow us to cheesecake the ICS build *dons tinfoil hat*


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

belatukadro said:


> @connor: How is it you were able to stop the download before it self-erased? Might be useful in the future.
> 
> @skeetch: The "update found" screen show the update versions (first ss in op), and it clearly states 5.9.901 -> 5.9.902. I know the update zip is off, but meh.
> 
> @bd: Yes, like the lochness monster, we have blurry photos but no real proof  As for ICS in late March, entirely possible, but they'd need a build in to Verizon in the next week or so for testing if that were true. That's one possibility as to why they might hold the current update, as it will allow us to cheesecake the ICS build *dons tinfoil hat*


Just turn on airplane mode before it finishes, go to the cache partition and copy it to your sdcard.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

*facepalm* why the hell didn't I think of that?!?! #n00bking


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

Were u able to save the file using the airplane mode toggle?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

Ugh, here's your undeniable proof for the. 902 http://support.verizonwireless.com/system_update/droidbionic.html

*hint - read the first pdf. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ATBense (Jul 4, 2011)

...... You're an idiot.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Uraiga said:


> Ugh, here's your undeniable proof for the. 902 http://support.veriz...roidbionic.html
> 
> *hint - read the first pdf.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


now if all the noobs downloading it would copy it from the cache instead of madly installing it...


----------

